# Ideal indoor grow temp?



## smotpoker (Feb 17, 2008)

My grow area is maintaining about 78-80 degrees. Is this about right?


----------



## King Bud (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep. This guide says 70-80 degrees is optimal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah Keep them there...is that with intake air and exaust?


----------



## smotpoker (Feb 17, 2008)

this is without any kind of moving air yet...


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like your perfect then.


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds good, but what is the humidity?


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats great.  They will love that!!!  GL


----------



## smotpoker (Feb 18, 2008)

I have yet to check the humidity. Going to have to get on that soon but I am guessing it is pretty good.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya humidity is probably cool.  It can be 70 or 20 and that would still be cool.  50 is ideal


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: ...


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 19, 2008)

The area around the plants, below the lights, should be 70 degrees F minimum and 80 degrees F maximum.
Anywhere  over 82 slows growth and growth stops in the high 80's.   
Nightime temps, or temps with the lights off should be and can be around 15 degrees less, but above the low 60's. 
If you growing HYDRO,  keep the water temp close to 74 to 76 , and never over 78 degrees F, and never below 67.  
don't judge the temp close to the lights, but around the plants.
PEACE


----------



## BenDover (Feb 19, 2008)

> ...and growth stops in the high 80's.



Umm, I'd have to disagree. Plants, in nature, are often in temps above 80* for many days at a time. 

Got a reference for this?


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 19, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> Umm, I'd have to disagree. Plants, in nature, are often in temps above 80* for many days at a time.
> 
> Got a reference for this?


 
I've seen healthy Afghany pot growing in 110 degrees,  and we all know it gets up to 100 Degrees in Mexico and Columbia.  So I guess I was not precise in my answer.
I did a research paper, ( I wrote an article) on water and air tempertures for a Hydroponics Store and during it, I must of read 6 books and spent hours on the Internet.  I am at my job now, goofing off,a nd do nto have my books or notes handy, but I can quite them tomorrow. In several places, I did read that any temp above 81 slows growth, and the higher you got into the higher 80's, (87, 88, 89) the slower the growth and at 88 to 89, growth actually stops.  That doesn't mean that they die or appear sick, they just are not increasing in size.  Years ago I let my closet get to 94 degrees and saw no difference but at 88 +, you won't see any increase in height or production of new leaves.  Same as below 64 to 66, they won't die, but they won't grow.
Peace


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 19, 2008)

Plants in outdoor nature are alot different than plants grown indoors, in HYDRO, in a closet.


----------



## BenDover (Feb 19, 2008)

THE Roseman said:
			
		

> I did a research paper, ( I wrote an article) on water and air tempertures[sic]...



:spit: I hope you used spell check with that paper. 

Anyways, I wasn't questioning that you may be correct or not, but I was questioning if you had some factual hard references. And, saying, "I must of read 6 books and spent hours on the Internet." does not count as a complete bibliography.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 19, 2008)

You`ll want ur humidity as low as you can get her when ur flowering especially. 50 is perfect


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 20, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> Umm, I'd have to disagree. Plants, in nature, are often in temps above 80* for many days at a time.
> 
> Got a reference for this?


 
I collect GROWERS books, and have for many years.

In GROW GREAT MARIJUANA, AN UNCOMPLICATED GUIDE TO GROWING THE WORLDS FINEST CANNABIS, by Logan Edwards, (my favorite book for being complete)  he reccomends a minimum of 70 degrees and a untimate maximum up to 85 Degrees during daytime, and 15 degrees less at night,  and he says anything over 85 degrees, the plant will stop photosynthetis and stop growing.  He says temps in the  high 90s will cause death.
In GROWING MARIJUANA HYDROPONICALLY, by HANS, he says 76 degrees is perfect, strive for 72 to 80, and in the high 80s, growth stops.  He says he reccomends 79 to 82 in brief periods if using or adding carbon dioxide, but over 80 degrees, the plant's photosynthesis slows drastically.


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 20, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> You`ll want ur humidity as low as you can get her when ur flowering especially. 50 is perfect


 
The lower the humidty during FLOWERING, the more trichomes (resin glands) you will see!

HERE IS A LINK TO MY PICS POSTED ON THIS SITE:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=211339&posted=1#post211339


----------



## BenDover (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Roseman, I'm not really trying to pick on you about your information. I appreciate you supplying this info, but it still does not look like any functional bibliography. I would like to read the source info, and with the information that you supplied, I am not able to do that, short of going to Barnes and Noble, buying the book, reading the entire book, and then trying to decide if I want to see if it is a reliable resource. 

I'm not saying that you are wrong. I _think_ that you are wrong. I _think_ that MJ plants don't stop growing when maintaining temperatures in the 90-100 degrees. _Unless_, the plant is physically dead.

Do they not require you to provide any sources when you write for your employer? If not, I'm in need of a job. I could write a killer article with out any sources. :rofl:


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry, Bendover,
but 
1, I am not as fond of arguing as you appear, and 
2, I can''t scan the book and post the page to suit you.
I can tell you the page number, but I think you'd still want to argue with the book.  All books are not correct, I know.
I think if you read enough articles and books about Temperatures in a Hydroponic Grow Room, you might change your thinking.  I did not imply they die.  I did not say it was my opinion, I gave the source.  I simply said that two diffferent books say that very high temps results in the growth stopping.   If plants stay in 90 degree temps all day, they do not grow, or increase in height or size, according to more than two books I 've read.
Maybe you could google it and learn?????  maybe not.

Are you saying you would allow Hydro indoor plants to stay in 90 degrees and feel safe about itI  Then try it. I would not, because after three years of research, I 've found it to slow the growth.


----------

